# My Axolotl is Bloated pics



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Dont know if she is full of eggs,she is 18 months old and has never laid any,but she is huge,she has some stuff coming out of her claocia


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm no kind of axxy expert- but she looks preggers to me!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I hope it is and not ill :blush:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

She is even bigger now,in a couple of hours


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> She is even bigger now,in a couple of hours


Worrying. Have you a vet you can consult with? I was hoping one of the axy specialists would have turned up by now. There has been lots of talk of refrigerating sick axies on here- but we don't even know what's wrong- if anything.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My vets are very good,my cat is going for a biopsy Tuesday as she has a lump,my Dog had a tumour 6 weeks ago and he had a huge op so I trust them loads,I have put her in the fridge,in a clean tub,with de chlorinated water,thin blood vessels are appearing all over her and the swelling is worse around her neck and bottom,there is white stringy stuff coming out of her.
Last week I came home to find that one of her eyes had been bitten,but that has started to grow back now,the water quality is good,it is a 4ft tank,and I do weekly water changes and the filter is a good one,the other 2 axolotls are fine,the water temp is 21,just worried that may be too high:gasp:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have put a post of caudata.org too


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I have put a post of caudata.org too


I see a similar post in their archives there Bloated Axolotl - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Kalouda said:


> I see a similar post in their archives there Bloated Axolotl - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


Phew! Someone to the rescue!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you :notworthy:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Update? So whats going on...hope she's ok.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

she is in the fridge and looking alot better,going to offer her some food later,There were lots of undigested anphibian pellets in the water first thing,I means loads,have changed the water and will check on her later


----------

